# [Mini-COMO] Tarjeta gráfica ATI y Xfree / XOrg

## pcmaster

Dado que las consultas sobre como configurar la Xfree / XOrg con una tarjeta gráfica ATI se repiten de vez en cuando, he decidido escribir este mini-como. Aunque está basado en XFree, también funciona con XOrg. Cualquier comentario será bienvenido.

Para hacer funcionar una tarjeta gráfica ATI en Linux, podemos elegir entre usar los controladores propietarios de ATI o los GPL. Ambas opciones tienen sus pros y sus contras, y depende de la configuración de nuestro sistema cuál sea la más apropiada para nosotros.

Hay tres posibles maneras de hacer la instalación de una tarjeta ATI en Linux, teniendo encuenta qué controladores instalemos tanto para el agpgart (controlador del bus AGP) como para el DRI (controlador de la tarjeta ATI con aceleración 3D):

1- AGPGART y DRI, ambos del kernel. Para utilizar esta configuración nos basta con los controladores incluidos en el propio kernel de Linux. Compilamos el kernel con soporte AGP para el chipset de nuestra placa base y con soporte DRI para nuestra tarjeta gráfica. Si ejecutamos el programa glxinfo, nos informará de que estamos usando los drivers MESA.

2-AGPGART del kernel, DRI de ATI. Para utilizar esta configuración compilaremos el kernel con soporte para el AGP de nuestra placa base, pero SIN soporte para DRI. Para tener soporte DRI instalaremos los ati-drivers, y después configuraremos las X, para lo que usaremos el programa fglrxconfig (realmente es un script) que se instala junto con los drivers de ATI. Este programa nos hará una serie de preguntas relacionadas con las opciones del driver de ATI. Cuando nos pregunte si queremos usar el soporte AGP incluido en el driver de ATI o uno externo, le decimos que el externo, ya que para eso hemos compilado el agpgart del kernel. Si ejecutamos glxinfo, nos informará de que estamos usando los drivers de ATI.

3-AGPGART y DRI, ambos de ATI. Para ello hemos del compilar el kernel sin soporte para AGP, y sin soporte para DRI. Instalamos los ati-drivers y después usamos el programa fglrxconfig para configurar las X. Cuando nos pregunte si queremos usar el soporte AGP del controlador de ATI o uno externo, le decimos que el de ATI, ya que el externo no está disponible al compilar el kernel sin soporte agpgart. Al igual que en el caso anterior, glxinfo nos informará de que estamos usando drivers de ATI.

Tras recompilar el kernel (si es necesario) e instalar los ati-drivers si es el caso, hemos de ejecutar el programa opengl-update para indicarle qué aceleración debe usar. Por ejemplo:

# opengl-update ati

# opengl-update xorg-x11

etc

Notas:

Los ati-drivers funcionan con tarjetas Radeon 8500 y posteriores. Y los drivers MESA (los del kernel) con tarjetas Radeon 9200 y anteriores.

Para (des)habilitar el soporte AGP del kernel (agpgart)  lo hemos de indicar en la sección Device Drivers --->Character Devices la opción /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) indicando (si lo activamos, claro) el chipset utilizado por nuestra placa base. Lo normal sería ponerlo como módulo, ya se encargarán los scripts del sistema (hotplug) de cargar el modulo al iniciar el sistema.

Para (des)habilitar el DRI del kernel, lo haremos en la misma sección, donde pone Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support). Al habilitarlo hemos de indicarle, en este caso, la tarjeta gráfica que tengamos: Rage 128, Radeon, etc.

Para instalar los drivers de ATI usaremos emerge para instalarlos:

# emerge ati-drivers

y si queremos también podemos instalar de la misma forma los ati-drivers-extra que nos proporcionan varias utilidades extra como fglrxinfo, que nos dice el modelo de tarjeta que tenemos,  fgl_glxgears, quees una versión en 3D de glxgears y fireglcontrol, que es una especie de "panel de control" en modo gráfico que nos permite ajustar la pantalla dual y el ajuste de gamma, además de darnos información sobre la tarjeta gráfica.

Problemas conocidos:

- La versión actual de los ati-drivers no permite activar el DGA, por lo que la linea

 Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

no debe ponerse como comentario para activar el DGA. Si se hace, al iniciar algún programa que use OpenGL, pantallazo negro al canto...

----------

## psm1984

En cuanto a configuracion del /etc/X11/xorg:

Con dri del kernel:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "radeon"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    65536 #Memoria de la tarjeta

EndSection

```

Para ati ejecutar fglrxconfig.

----------

## asph

aunque yo nunca he tenido una ati (nvidia powah!), he leido que el dri de ati es bastante malo, y que es mejor usar el de el kernel es las ultimas versiones.. supongo que se podrá usar el agpart de ati y el dri del kernel, no? seria una cuarta manera?

igual podeis hacer benchmarking a ver cual es la mejor combinacion  :Smile: 

un saludo

----------

## psm1984

 *nastassja wrote:*   

> aunque yo nunca he tenido una ati (nvidia powah!), he leido que el dri de ati es bastante malo, y que es mejor usar el de el kernel es las ultimas versiones.. supongo que se podrá usar el agpart de ati y el dri del kernel, no? seria una cuarta manera?
> 
> igual podeis hacer benchmarking a ver cual es la mejor combinacion 
> 
> un saludo

 

Pues en mi lsmod no veo nada de agp, supongo que estara integrado en el fglrx, asi que no se podra probar esa combinacion   :Rolling Eyes: . El ultimo dri ha mejorado bastante, se ha igualado al del kernel, pero hay que tener en cuenta que este solo sirver para tarjetas inferiores a la 9200, mientras que el de ati tiene un mayor soporte.

----------

## pcmaster

 *nastassja wrote:*   

>  supongo que se podrá usar el agpart de ati y el dri del kernel, no? seria una cuarta manera?

 

No. El driver de ATI, si lo cargas, da soporte DRI, y si quieres, soporte AGP, pero no puedes decirle que SOLO de soprte AGP, y no soporte DRI.

Como ya dije, el driver de ATI funciona con tarjetas Radeon 8500 y posteriores. Y el del kernel HASTA la Radeon 9200. Así que solo con las tarjetas entre la Radeon 8500 y Radeon 9200 puede elegirse cuál usar. Además, los drivers propietarios de ATI solamente están disponibles para la arquitectura x86.

Yo, justamente al contrario que tu, nunca he usado nVidia, siempre he usado ATI. Puede que los drivers propietarios de nVidia sean mejores que los propietarios de ATI, pero solo hay drivers GPL para ATI, por lo visto nVidia es más reacia a proporcionar información sobre sus chips a la comunidad de software libre.

----------

## trompa

El driver propietario de ATI no es tan malo como se dice, su unico fallo es el DGA, poner el xawtv en grabdisplay me come muchos recursos, pero bueno.

El enemy-territory va muy bien y acabo de probar el Warcraft III con cedega y los ati-drivers y va tb como la seda, así que no funcionan tan mal como dice la peña por ahí.

----------

## Lex-luthor

¿que es eso del DGA?

----------

## -RdX-

DGA significa Direct Graphic Access, es una forma mas rapida de mostrar imagenes en pantalla, se suele usar para mostrar video, television, juegos, todo lo que requiera varios frames por segundo. 

Los drivers propietarios de ATI no soportan DGA, y un solo canal overlay. si tienes ati con drivers propietarios intenta abrir dos videos con mplayer. el 1º podras maximizarlo y redimensionarlo, el segundo no ya que tiene que usar otro sistema para mostrarse por pantalla.

Mi opinion personal es que los drivers propietarios de ati van fatal con respecto a los drivers para windows. Se actualizan muy poco, sin embargo para windows acaba de salir una version especial para doom3. Yo antes tenia una nvidia, y no tuve problemas ninguno con sus drivers. Me compre una ati porque son mas rapidas que las nvidia pero por culpa de los drivers creo que una nvidia me hubiese dado mejores resultados.

Lo suyo seria que ATI colaborase en unos drivers libres no solo para los chips de 9200.

Existe hasta una peticion para que ATI mejore los drivers:

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?atipet

Salu2

----------

## Lex-luthor

Lo que yo no he conseguido con la ati es ver algunos juegos a pantalla completa. Muchas veces salen con un marco negro alrededor. Esto se puede arreglar¿?

----------

## flaab_0n

Yo con la ATI 7000 y Kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r14 no consigo ni direct rendering.!!

Alguien sabe una guia?=?

----------

## falamo

Alguien ha conseguido funcionar los ati-driver en AMD64?

Un saludo

----------

## pcmaster

Los ati-drivers son para x86 de 32 bit, nada más, lo unico que se me ocurre es que instales las librerias de compatibilidad de 32 bit

----------

## Palmax Maverick

He estado leyendo un poco el foro y se puede ver que los de ati no se curran mucho los drivers para linux. Yo aki instalandome los xorg 6.8.0-r4 con la esperanza de poder ver transparencias y sombras con aceleración 3d y soñando aqualizar el sistema ([url]baghira.sf.net[/url]) y me he quedado con las ganas. Por lo menos tengo las ventanas más bonitas  :Smile: .

De todas formas a ver cuando esta gente de ati nos permiten tener transparencias y sombras, que la verdad es que lo estoy deseando  :Wink: 

Un abrazo!

palmax maverick

palmax@gmail.com

PD: Por cierto algun juego así para testear que me vaya bien la aceleración  :Very Happy:  jajajaja

----------

## pcmaster

Hay dos versiones de ati-drivers que soportan amd64. Lo que pasa es que las dos están todavía en ~amd64. Prueba a instalar la última (8.10.19) con:

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge ati-drivers.

Si te sale la versión anterior, haz un emerge sync, porque esta versión la añadieron ayer en el portage.

En la página de ATI puedes ver las novedades que incorpora dicha versión:

- soporte para las tarjetas ATI FireGL V5000.

- solución a algunos fallos, como por ejemplo ya funciona bien el fglrxconfig en xorg 6.8 y soporte para el kernel 2.6.10, entre otros

Puedes ver la página de ATI aquí:

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.10.19.html#174106

----------

## Büldden

Hola, alguien a experimentado algun fallo con el kernel gentoo-soruces-2.6.15-r1 yo es que ya lo he intentado varias veces pero en dmesg salen unos errores sobre el agp (intentare postearlos luego) y cuando intento entrar a las X (logearme en el gdm) se me queda colgado completamente.

Para actualizar el kernel hay que hacer algo extra??? yo es que actualice el kernel y en vista del error hice un fglrxconfig y nada todo seguia igual.

Si alguien a experimentado algun tipo de problema agradeceria que contara su experiencia pq seguro q me es de mucha utilidad.

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues yo hace poco que actualicé a las gentoo-sources 2.6.15-r1 y no me han dado ningún problema para entrar en las X. Claro que estoy usando los drivers del kernel, no los de ati, los cuales, por cierto, hace tiempo que no ponen ninguno como estable...

El único "problema" que he experimentado, tanto con el kernel 2.6.15-r1 como con el que usaba antes, usando los drivers del kernel, es que al mover una ventana o alguna cosa en el escritorio en la pantalla se ven "ondas".

----------

## kalcetoh

 *Büldden wrote:*   

> Hola, alguien a experimentado algun fallo con el kernel gentoo-soruces-2.6.15-r1 yo es que ya lo he intentado varias veces pero en dmesg salen unos errores sobre el agp (intentare postearlos luego) y cuando intento entrar a las X (logearme en el gdm) se me queda colgado completamente.
> 
> Para actualizar el kernel hay que hacer algo extra??? yo es que actualice el kernel y en vista del error hice un fglrxconfig y nada todo seguia igual.
> 
> Si alguien a experimentado algun tipo de problema agradeceria que contara su experiencia pq seguro q me es de mucha utilidad.
> ...

 

Prueba con la última versión de ati-drivers, la 8.22.5, que es la que tiene soporte completo para el kernel 2.6.15. A mi con los anteriores drivers y la versión 2.6.15 me sucedian errores extraños, sobre todo al cerrar el servidor X. La pantalla se volvía blanca para siempre y tenía que apagar a ciegas, (yendome a una consola, introduciendo el usuario y contraseña y escribiendo el comando pertinente, todo sin ver un carajo).

Lo que me sigue ocurriendo es que con algunos juegos se ve todo mal, por ejemplo con cube se ven los objetos y el arma del tio, el resto es como si no se dibujara nunca y se va quedando la estela de los objetos.

Por cierto, decir que el script fglrxconfig ya no existe en las últimas versiones, ahora hay que crearse el archivo de configuración con los métodos habituales (xorgconfig y demás) y modificarlo con aticonfig.

----------

## Büldden

probare con ellos, aun estan en ~x86 supongo que seguiran ahi debido a errores como ese que comentas tener.... si veo q la cosa no anda me qedare como estoy, con el kernel 2.6.12-r10 que de momento lo que buscaba en el kernel nuevo aun no va, que es que funcioene el dma de mi unidad de DVD-RW y por probar no ha sido....

gracias por los comentarios.

----------

